# New Arrival - Early Timex Electric



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This was waiting for me tonight after a long day at work. It's an early 1960's Timex Electric made in West Germany (LACO).

I love the tick, tick, tick, tick, sound it makes.

*1960's Timex Backset Electric*




























:yahoo:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice One Larry - so now we know you're (wait for it !) "as happy as Larry" :lol:

Looks not only nice but in good condition. E N J O Y ! :tongue2: You'll need to start posting these on Knut's forum as well soon - full blown Timexican!


----------

